# Garden Turf woes



## nayr88 (10 May 2018)

Hi all

Tuesday this week I returned back from work to find out my mrs mother had new turf laid in her garden.

The chap had come around and done it all on the quick with the old offer of I’m doing one up the road and whilst I’m here I’ll do yours - it was in need of doing and she had passed him walking to dog and chatted to him about it.

It doesn’t look great...::
He levels the ground of applied a little layer of top soil and laid the turf. There’s large areas of yellowing that I believe have come from laying ‘not ideal’ turf in hot weather. 

Where do we go from here to rescue the lawn.
Do I wait for the surrounding areas to bed in and then rake out the brown and reseed or should I just overseed the areas with a seed and soil mix? 

Am I over reacting and will good old watering twice a day and the sun sort this mess out?


I’ve attached a photo but must say it does look much worse in the picture. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (10 May 2018)

Looks OK. Good watering to stop it drying out will sort it. When mine was done I sprinkled silver sand over the joins (and elsewhere as kids helped) to enable the grass to bridge the gaps.

Could also use some lawn feed, but be careful as some feeds are not happy if grass is too wet or too dry.


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2018)

Hi all, 





nayr88 said:


> Am I over reacting and will good old watering twice a day and the sun sort this mess out?


Should be fine, just keep it watered. Once it is definitely growing give it a mow, and that will encourage tillering. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Angus (10 May 2018)

Check underneath a patch and see if they have sifted the soil, if there are still flints or any stones or it is just a thin layer of topsoil added then the turf won't take properly, water liberally in the evening as it is quite hot at the moment.


----------



## nayr88 (10 May 2018)

Thanks guys, appreciate the confidence boost that it’s workable.

@Angus I noticed one or two rocks, im going to get a bag of top soil and do a few more checks and chuck some in a few spots. 

I’ve been water early morning and late evening with a light spraying at 12/1pm

Today I couldn’t get back at lunch so will hit it at around 4.30/5 with a 5-10 quick drink before the late evening proper drink 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angus (10 May 2018)

Cooking on gas.  To elaborate on the rocks issue, turf initially has some pretty pitiful roots due to the harvesting method, so it is important to sift larger rocks out or apply a generous layer of topsoil when putting it down, cheaper firms or unscrupulous guys will just tine rake the soil and lay the turf, but this results in patches not rooting aswell as others and you can get voids in the root system.


----------



## nayr88 (11 May 2018)

This was when I got home yesterday looking worse. When it’s soaked it doesn’t look this bad but obviously I think I’m going to either be seeding and feeding or do I just cut my losses and replace? 
£3.60 odd for a roll at B&Q I’m not fussed getting 10 rolls and replacing the stuff that’s too far gone....

So frustrating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr88 (11 May 2018)

Just replaced a few of the worse bits with some betters rolls, going to pick a few more up Wednesday when they get a fresh delivery.

Annoying as there will be a few bits rooting st different times so will have to wait bit longer to mow. It’s going to have a few different nights haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angus (11 May 2018)

Propper job.


----------



## Edvet (11 May 2018)

WHAT???? I see an unused tank, Blasphemy


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2018)

Bummer, keep it watered and it won't take long to establish despite replacements.
Another option would have been to leave it and buy a garden chess set


----------



## Angus (11 May 2018)

Has that tank got a whopping great crack in it?


----------



## nayr88 (11 May 2018)

Edvet said:


> WHAT???? I see an unused tank, Blasphemy



It would of been used if it didn’t crack!!
I put my substrate in it and wood....just say there and the thing just cracked....left it for a month as couldn’t bring myself to empty it until I had a replacement and CRACK !!! The exact same crack appeared on the opposite side 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr88 (11 May 2018)

Angus said:


> Has that tank got a whopping great crack in it?



As above lol very sad when it happened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

